# كود الحريق nfpa 13 مترجم الى العربيه_م/وليد مجاهد



## walid_megahed (10 يوليو 2011)

اقدم لكم ترجمتي المبسطه للكود الحريق nfpa 13


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## walid_megahed (10 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## walid_megahed (14 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## yosief soliman (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك القيم


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يوليو 2011)

دايما مواضيعك راااائعة في كل مكان شكراااا لحضرتك اتمني المزيد من المواضيع المتميزة


----------



## nabe (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## مهندس / وائل (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
مجهود جميل وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووور على المجهود
لكن ارجو مراجعة تعريفك للرايزر صفحة 10


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2011)

كما ارجو مراجعة المسافة بين الرشاش والسقف صفحة14
لانها بين 2.5 و30 سم او بين بوصة و12 بوصة
وليست كما ذكرت 25 الى 30 سم


----------



## toktok66 (11 أغسطس 2011)

walid_megahed قال:


> اقدم لكم ترجمتي المبسطه للكود الحريق nfpa 13


 بعد المراجعه الترجمه بها الكثير من المشاكل والنقص والاخطاء ومن يعتمد عليها فهو فعلا في ورطه
ارجو الاطلاع للمبتدئين فقط وبعد الاطلاع الرجوع للمصدر للوقوف على الكلام الصحيح


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## محمد الأبوتيجي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جهد مشكور


----------



## م.عمر مجاهد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية..........


----------



## el7afed el7alm (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فوزى ابراهيم السيد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب ونسال الله ان يزيدك من علمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 
صراحة ، اضافة ممتازة 
و اسمح لي بتعليق اولي للقراءة الأولي 
ترجمة كلمة هازارد hazard هي الخطورة وليس معدل او كثافة الرش و المقصود بها مدي سرعة انتشار الحريق في المواد المحتواة في المكان و كمثال : سرعة انتشار اللهب في الوقود السائل مثل البنزين أو الكحول تختلف عن سرعة انتشارها في المازوت او الديزل بينما تقل كثيرا في الأخشاب او الأقمشة أو غيرها من المواد ذات القابلية للاشتعال البطيئ الذي يسهل السيطرة عليه و بالتالي فان عدد الرشاشات لا يتوقف على كثافة الرش و انما على معدل انتشار الحريق في الوسط المختزن بالمكان و لذلك حدد لكل نوع من الخطورة مساحة تغطية بواسطة رشاش الما كما ورد في الجداول لذا ارجو التصحيح و اعادة تحميل الموضوع و لكن مع جعل الخلفية اخف لونا حتي لا تتعب اعيننا اكثر 
و انا فخور بعملك هذا و هو عمل محمود بكل المقاييس 
و حتي يكون هناك اتفاق على المسميات رجاء رجاء تمر على موضوعاتي و انا تحت امرك في اي مناقشة لاختيار المصطلح الأكثر تعبيرا و الجملة المناسبة 
و لست اقلل من قيمة العمل اطلاقا فالجميع في حاجة لما قمت به و لكني اريد لعملك المزيد من القيمة و التوفيق 0596622225 و مشكور جدا جدا و ننتظر المزيد وجزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## nehad_eng (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك , في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## سامر الشام (15 ديسمبر 2011)

زادك الله من فضلة اخي الكريم م وليد مجاهد


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (5 فبراير 2012)

nfpa13


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (5 فبراير 2012)

nfpa 14


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (5 فبراير 2012)

كود الحريق nfpa 14


----------



## تامر النجار (5 فبراير 2012)

اللهم زدك علما وبارك فيك


----------



## علاء المشني (5 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmod_yosry (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك اله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali ameralshouk (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ر.م علي (25 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ibrahim antar (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك القيم وجزيل الشكر لك


----------



## vanilia.smile (8 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله به الجميع


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## akwooo (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الاسلامى (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وسهل لك طريقا فى الدنيا للعلم وفى الاخره الى جنات النعيم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك خيرا . وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أغسطس 2012)

اكثر الله خيركم 
و نرجوا اعادة صياغة الترجمة و اذا سمحت لي بمراجعة الترجمة سعيا للأقضل اكون ممنون


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م شريفة (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكراااا
هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه
*


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد نور الدين (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله لك وشكرا


----------



## ENGHANYADEL81 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed21788 (17 أبريل 2013)

تسلم يا باشا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 أبريل 2013)

لك كل الشكر بالعربى بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany yassin (11 مايو 2013)

الله يوفقك ومشكور


----------



## kingprocess (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waeltantawy (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس.... مجهود رائع


----------



## رنا نهاد (10 يونيو 2013)

الشكر لله وللك


----------



## mausa (16 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## welding eng (18 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما و فضلا


----------



## midooo001 (8 يناير 2015)

والله افدتني كثيرا


----------



## ابو مشبب271 (20 يناير 2015)

شكراااااااااا​


----------



## amrmahmoudabd (29 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (4 أبريل 2015)

أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## elbaya (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## م.أحمد.. (18 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## engmoh500 (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرررررررا


----------



## jehad_15568 (21 أبريل 2015)

Thank you for your effort


----------



## م أبو الوليد (4 مايو 2015)

مجهود جميل جداً و مفيد خصيصا للمبتدئين في مجال اطفاء الحريق


----------



## amr fathy (8 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح عمارة (11 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nourmill96 (25 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## amirhelmy (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## mechanic power (5 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## روحيم (6 سبتمبر 2017)

was done loading 
thank you


----------



## نضال هديب (24 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاك الله بكل خير وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## atefkq (8 مايو 2018)

مهندسونا الكرام ارجو المساعدة 
قمت بعمل مؤسسة توريد وتركيب المكيفات الاسبلت في ابوظبي
وبعد انتهاء كل التراخيص
لم اجد عمالة في هذا المجال 
atefkq(a)gmail.com


----------



## سيف طاهر (20 يونيو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

